# Siesta Sleep Cycle - Polyphasic Sleep



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

So basically it is about 4-6 ish hours of core sleep with a nap of varying degrees somewhere in your day. 

I was wanting to do something like this, but I don't really know that much about getting started or even how far apart your nap should be from your core sleep. 

What I was wanting to do was to get my core sleep during the day and then get my nap in late in the night (like 3 a.m. ish) because of my work schedule and other reasons. 

How would I go about getting this started? and how far apart should my nap be from my core sleep?


----------

